

AT&T GigaPower coming to Cupertino, CA – 1 Gbps to home - rdl
https://medium.com/@ATTPolicyCA/at-t-gigapower-comes-to-california-and-speed-is-just-the-beginning-41c60cc053e9

======
PhantomGremlin
"Article" aka advertisement written by "President of AT&T California".

No mention of download caps. Will they exist? At 1 gb/s a customer can blow
thru a 150 GB/mo cap in 20 minutes. It's going to be a very very long 29 days
23 hours and 40 minutes until that next IP packet makes it through.

Fortunately I'm on Comcast (hey, they're better than ATT). And I don't know if
ATT did ever implement a cap. But here's [1] an article from a few years ago
where they were certainly planning to do it.

[1] [http://www.wired.com/2011/03/att-dsl-
cap/](http://www.wired.com/2011/03/att-dsl-cap/)

